# Tastes in Humor



## KenpoTess

Please bear in mind we have all ages in MT's membership.There are  many ranges of 'what's humor and what's in poor taste.' 

I tossed a thread that was reposted soon after I removed it. It was in questionable taste.

Please refer to 

Comedy Room Rules 

Thank you 
:asian:

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## Flatlander

Sorry about that.  You're right.  It was ba-a-ad.

I didn't realize you tossed it, I thought I had goofed it.

I feel great shame now.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Tess,great avatar!


----------



## theletch1

When in doubt, PM the joke to a mod and have them let you know whether or not it's appropriate.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Is this joke too much?

Your sinsei is so dumb, he sits on the TV and watches the couch. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

No Problem Flatlander.. just a head's up 

Gary *G* Thanks~!!  appropo for the Q.O.P. Methinks *snickers wickedly*

TOD... *groans..


----------



## shesulsa

I too apologize for my contribution to the woolly joke.  Deep bows to the moderators.


----------



## Flatlander

Yes, if you look closely at Tess's avatar, you'll see it hurt me quite a bit, but hopefully I'll recover.:erg:


----------



## KenpoTess

*chuckles.. Methinks tis quite appropo for the Queen of Pain


----------



## Stick Dummy

Humor?  Whats that????????


Q.O.P. & now the P.O.P. (Princess of Pain)  what a pair!

Shake those Bon-Bons!  Oh thats FRIDAY.......... 

artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

I know nothing bout steenkin' humor.. *POKES* 
oh I'm so doomed.. *wringing hands ala Dr. Smith*


----------



## Dan Anderson

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Please bear in mind we have all ages in MT's membership.There are  many ranges of 'what's humor and what's in poor taste.'
> 
> I tossed a thread that was reposted soon after I removed it. It was in questionable taste.
> 
> Please refer to
> 
> Comedy Room Rules
> 
> Thank you
> :asian:
> 
> ~Tess
> -MT S. Mod-



Tessie,

Getting tough with the tasteless?  Thatsa my girl.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok.. to Reiterate.... *since I Iterated already*   We have  Young kids reading the Forums.. DON'T Post stuff that is offensive, Off Color, Racist, Adult humor,  Do I need to elaborate?   

I'll keep tossing threads I come across .. so Think First 

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## Silat Student

Awww, us younger kids miss out on all the fun :wink:


----------



## jadelee

When smb asks me to tell smth funny only vulgar things come on my mind. So sorry, can't share them with you.


----------



## Big Don

> *Tastes in Humor*


Two cannibals were eating a clown, one looked at the other and asked, "Does this taste funny to you?"


----------



## Sukerkin

:groan:  An oldie but goodie there, mate .


----------



## Big Don

Sukerkin said:


> :groan:  An oldie but goodie there, mate .


Thanks. I saw the title and couldn't resist.


----------

